# Water Changes



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I was just curious how people do their water changes, especially when using a python. I change 25-50% of the water each week and I put in my dechlor crap (enough for the whole tank) before I add the new water. I often wonder if the product works before the new water reaches the filter. What do you do?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I add Prime as I am replacing the water. Usually add it to the stream of water and like yourself enough for the full tank rather than the amount of water replaced.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Every weekend vacuum gravel and that means 25% water change. I mix the Prime and water in a bucket and then add it (after a minute or so).
Filter cleaning monthly.
L


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I do the same as you (have been doing it that way for the last 7 years now), and no ill effect has been seen yet....


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Since my disaster doing my weekly water change (it was a 40%'er that time) back in March I fill 2, 5 gallon pails with water several days before, Prime or whatever it, and let it sit.

After using the Python to vacuum the sand I put a sump pump with an attached hose into the buckets to pump the water back into the tank.

I then refill the buckets, Prime em and let em sit a bit. This gives me a chance to clean up the tank a bit, put the Python away, etc. I then pump the rest of the water into the tank.

Tedious, but I don't want to lose anymore fish. Near as I and the rest of the ppl on ANOTHER forum could tell, it was probably due to a chloramine spike. Nothing else explains it.

Just call me Mr. Anal.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

My super anal water change method used to consist of

take 15 gallons of water from tap to big trash can via bucket

leave water in trash can for 3 days running through heavy metal removal resin in a whisper 10i

remove whisper

add seachem malawi buffer, a little salt, and magnesium sulfate 

remove to tank, again via syphon and 5 gallon buckets



I had some seriously bitchin malawi cichlids though


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I do the bucket method too. But my dechlor of choice was chloram-X. Have you guys ever touch the dechlor with your bare hands? I used to do this without using gloves and notice that my skin would peel off because of the dechlor. It's this reason alone that I don't never dose the dechlor directly into the tank because there'll always be fish that are hungry or curious enough to race up to it and get burn and then dash off really fast.
But in answer to your question kweenshaker, yes, your method is what most manufactuers recommend. You can dose before you refill or while you are refilling. And yes, it's at the dosage for the entire tank. There are a few dechlor brand that says you don't have to. But I think a majority would tell you to dechlor at the amount of the full tank.
The idea is that your media can take a bit of killing, but not enough to cause a cycle. Mind you, it would be pretty dumb to stream the tab water right at the intake of your filter. I'd usually stream it at the other end of the tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

My tanks are in the basement, so I drain right into the floor drain by the furnace. I just siphon off manually (no Python), using a gravel vac (with a 1-1/2" steel drain grill, similar to a shower floor drain, fitted to the end to prevent curious fish or shrimp from being sucked out). The vac tube is attached to 2 90deg, elbow fittings so it hangs over the edge of the tank by itself. It's then connected to a Y fitting with 2 valves, one side for outgoing water with a long hose to reach the drain. I could do a bit more than a 50% water change based how far into the tank the tube hangs.

For water going in, I have a 20 Gal Rubbermaid Brute garbage can with the dolly/caster assembly that attaches to the bottom. I fill it a few days ahead of time using the laundry sink (hose attached to faucet), add some dechlor, wheel it off into the corner and leave it to off-gas and warm up etc. To fill, I use a drill pump with a short hose connected to the inbound side of the Y fitting and pump the water from the trash can into the tank. The drain grill does a decent job of diffusing the flow so no gravel gets blasted.

It's not a perfect set-up, there's room for improvement (ie: replace drill pump with an electric pump), but it sure kicks the heck out of carrying 40-50 pound buckets of water around! However, I do still use the hose & bucket method on my 2 small tanks ( >= 10G ) since the qtys are smaller.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

We siphon tank water out to the garden (approx. 25% - 30%), now that it's warm enough and replace water straight from the tap with Prime. I've learned recently, that there is no chloramine in our water.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> We siphon tank water out to the garden (approx. 25% - 30%), now that it's warm enough and replace water straight from the tap with Prime. I've learned recently, that there is no chloramine in our water.


But there's still chlorine ... unless you have well water that is ... ironically chlorine is actually worse for humans since it can create cancer causing things in the water, unlike chloramine.

Harry


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Harry Muscle said:


> But there's still chlorine ... unless you have well water that is ... ironically chlorine is actually worse for humans since it can create cancer causing things in the water, unlike chloramine.
> 
> Harry


Yup, and that's why I mentioned that we use Prime.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya pablo i liked that huge bucket thing you had...i'll be doing that soon. I -hate- winter water...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Ya pablo i liked that huge bucket thing you had...i'll be doing that soon. I -hate- winter water...


You want my huge bucket (please?)

I need to get rid of it


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

After i move sure :3


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

are people always using cold water from the tap, then bring it up to temp by letting it sit? I figured this was better than using any amount of hot water from the house water heater, who knows what minerals are getting picked up from it sitting in there getting heated.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

redclove said:


> are people always using cold water from the tap, then bring it up to temp by letting it sit? I figured this was better than using any amount of hot water from the house water heater, who knows what minerals are getting picked up from it sitting in there getting heated.


Ideally yes use cold water and heat it up.


----------

